# Interval International Trade - Winter



## gldnpear (Jan 1, 2010)

We lucked out and got an exchange into Aruba last President's week.  We are locked into that week because I work in a school.  We have had a request for an exchange for February 2010 in Aruba since November 2008 and nothing has come in!  

We are looking into the future - hopefully will be retiring in another year or so - what is your experience in trading in the winter to Aruba - or other Caribbean islands?  (other than President's week?).

We own a "gold" timeshare in Grand Cayman with flexible weeks.....


----------



## caribbeansun (Jan 2, 2010)

President's week in the Caribbean is likely one of the most difficult trades of the year.


----------



## jadejar (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't want this to look like an ad and get deleted.

[Posting that you have a rental IS an Ad and will be deleted. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## Smooth Air (Jan 10, 2010)

gldnpear, what are you using for your trade into Aruba for Prez Week 2010? And, which resort do you want in Aruba?

Smooth Air


----------



## Buddy&Budette (Jan 12, 2010)

As an owner just trying to reserve that week is tough also.


----------

